# Cómo construir un elevador de voltaje??



## demodelor (Feb 19, 2013)

hola!
Como ya ven, soy nuevo!

 el voltaje de mi casa no pasa de 90v y tengo un amplificador de sonido que funciona con 110v 
tengo dos parlantes de 18" 1500 watts, dos parlantes de 15" 500 Watts dos de 12" por 500 watts creo que la energía de mi casa es insuficiente por esto quiero construir un elevador...

 como lo construyo ??? ... que necesito ??? para construirlo cuento un núcleo o hierro estándar 4" en total no se si me sirva...no tengo idea de por donde comenzar! ni que material utilizar  

cave aclarar que el voltaje de mi casa es inestable osea que aveses es 86v, 90v, 100v, ese es otro problema tengo que hacer varias bobinas ??? rara ves esta normal osea (110v)

espero me puedan instruir al respecto
saludos cordiales!


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 19, 2013)

ya que te falta poco no has pensado en un autotransformador??? seria lo ideal por lo menos para mi, chauuuuuu


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 19, 2013)

Antiguamente había unos elevadores que se hacian bobinando un trafo,con alambre que soporte unos 20A, y con una llave selectora subía el voltaje,busca el circuito y listo


----------



## demodelor (Feb 19, 2013)

Antiguamente había unos elevadores que se hacian bobinando un trafo,con alambre que soporte unos 20A, y con una llave selectora subía el voltaje 

de este tipo es que quiero hacerlo ps en esto es que quiero que me ayuden ps no tengo idea de como hacerlo como 
calcular el voltaje
el ampere 
que tipo de cable
núcleo o cuanto hierro necesito
etc...


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 19, 2013)

busca algun estudio sobre transformadores,en especial los de varios bobinados.....


----------



## demodelor (Feb 20, 2013)

si l se pero no se ni siquiera si el núcleo o hierro es el adecuado? necesito alguien que me guíe


----------



## lpnavy (Feb 20, 2013)

demodelor dijo:


> el voltaje de mi casa no pasa de 90v....



es raro que en tu casa no llegue los 110v o sera que andas midiendo mal, ya que con 90v todo equipo electrico en tu casa no deberia funcionar en teoria y las bombillas estarian tenues.

revisa bien y nos comentas.


----------



## opamp (Feb 20, 2013)

Podrías averiguar por un estabilizador de voltaje, es un autotransformador con derivaciones multiples y la conmutación la realiza automáticamente mediante relays o triacs.
Por la potencia que indicas con uno de 3KWatts seria lo mínimo recomendable, te recomendaría uno de 5KW.
Si intentas hacerlo tu mismo te puede salir más caro, fijate que los fabricantes hacen a nivel industrial y abaratan sus costos.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 20, 2013)

Yo una vez tenia una revista "IMPULSO" del año 47 y decian como era un autotransformador regulador,en punto medio el trafo hacia pasar lo normal pero si movias el control este aumentaba o bajaba la potencia...
Jeje yo una vez estaba praticando con uno de estos y se regulaba automaticamente por fuerza magnetica,osea si el voltaje bajaba,la fuerza de gravedad atraia el regulador hacia la zona elevadora de potencia,y si subia de cierto umbral,el regulador subia de repente y bajaba la potencia al limite necesario...
Si encuetro esa revista subo el diagrama,pero la subire a mi galeria ya que en comentarios no se puede o mejor dicho se traba con el opera mini...
Ya veo y les aviso...


----------



## demodelor (Feb 23, 2013)

ps no como les dije el voltaje varia y aveses llega a 90v o 110v osea en este intervalo se mantiene pero pocas beses es a 110v 
ps e comprado varios de diferentes referencias tamaños pero se recalientan y se queman 
por eso quiero hacer uno que me aguante bastante voltaje


----------



## opamp (Feb 23, 2013)

Solo en parlantes tienes como 5000Watts , necesitarias un trafo de aprox. 7KVA (mínimo) sólo para lo que es "audio" a esto sumale la potencia de algunos artefactos y llegas a 10KVA aprox y si lo traducimos a amperaje estamos hablando de 10KVA/110V = 91A , me parece alto para una casa .
Si nos indicas la potencia requerida podemos ser más concretos en indicarte el autotrafo .


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 24, 2013)

En un casa,incluido el aire acondicionado,consume entre 10A a 25A,por lo cual, a una tensión de 110V y 25A (máximo consumo),tenemos una necesidad de 2750W;así que con un elevador hecho con un transformador con alambre de 4 mm de diámetro (Y no dije sección) nos da unos 38A,por lo cual estas bien.Ahora bien si quieres algo automático, ahí estoy en el horno


----------



## demodelor (Nov 20, 2015)

Hola saludos ... 

Después de mucho tiempo regrese ...  gente de FOROS DE ELECTRÓNICA, hoy les pido una manita ....  en la rama  de electrónica soy aprendiz desde hace ya tiempo ... 

Al final construí mi auto transformador para el problema de voltaje de mi casa hace un año ya .. de unos 7000w de potencia con 5 derivaciones de 12 a 15 v  cada una ademas un devanado adicional ya que mi idea siempre fue hacerlo automático con rele o TRIAC pero mi corta experiencia nunca me lo a permitido... 

En ese entonces compre rele 12 v de 80 a 100 amperios y saque una tarjeta comparadora de un regulador viejo que tenia y se la instale funciono (2 o 3 meces)...

De un tiempo para aca por mi cuadra instalaron aires acondicionados y el problema del voltaje empeoro la tarjeta cuando el voltaje baja demasiado se vuelve loca( se queda en dos rele osea desactiva uno y activa el siguiente vuelve y desactiva y activa  de manera rapidísima y se queda así hasta que la desconecte )  y me toca apagar la tarjeta y trabajarlo de forma manual  con una perilla selectora que instale para controlar los rele aun asi la capacidad del elevador da a vasto osea el voltaje llega a unos 70v de entrada y el la mantiene en 120v de salida  sin problema 

El problema esta en que cada ves que una unidad   del esos aires de los vecinos  enciende baja el voltaje a unos 75 v y yo activo el rele correspondiente y queda 120v pero cuando la unida  se apaga (ya estoy acostado) el voltaje sube a unos 88 mas lo que el rele le active sube demasiado a 135 v y esto es peligroso y mas porque no puedo estar pendiente siempre  esto pasa cuando estoy dormido!!
Por esta razon necesito su  
AYUDA .............................................A !!  antes de que se queme algún aparato y cree un corto o algo parecido

Gracias espero pronta  ...respuesta ...


----------



## AVILA (Nov 20, 2015)

saludos al foro, puedes intentar hacer este circuito aunque desconozco si trabaja adecuadamente.


----------



## demodelor (Nov 20, 2015)

SALUDOS AVILA,  revisando el esquema del circuito es a 220v me imagino que se puede adaptar para controlar 110v y los triac soportan 4 Amperios es muy poco  pero, yo cuento con 6 bcr50 de un estabilizador viejo que encontré en una chatarreria con  la tarjeta controladora partida y sin piezas solo el chasis que fue el que use para mi auto-transformador y estos triac, soportan unos 50 amperios servirán para esta tarjeta? ... la verdad no entiendo bien el esquema soy aprendiz  cuantos integrados lleva ?? no lleva transistores aparte de los triac?? alguien a tenido alguna experiencia con este circuito ??


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 20, 2015)

Y no haz checado cual es problema de tu red electrica? Tus vecinos tienen el mismo problema? O es problema que tienes de años, por experiencia, si vas a jugar con la corriente con X circuitos, deriva unos cables de la red electrica hacia una de seguridad con sus fusibles y ahora si experimenta, para proteger tu casa (no joder mas la red electrica de tu casa). Deberias investigar sobre transformadores, asi modificas los de 110 para que funcionen a 90 volts. Pero insisto, checa tu red electrica, tu caja de fusibles o una conexion no funciona bien y falsea tu corriente.


----------



## demodelor (Nov 20, 2015)

es que ese no es mi problema es toda la cuadra y obio trabajo mi circuito con breaker independientes para el proyecto y  el problema es que varia demasiado el voltaje no queda estable yo quiero hacer el circuito de control electrónico ... parecido al que compartió  el compañero avila sea con triac o rele que funcione con variaciones de 75v a 110v ... se que si se puede ya tengo el auto-transformador de potencia


----------



## AVILA (Nov 23, 2015)

saludos al foro, el diagrama que puse si lo puedes modificar para 120V y puedes aumentar la corriente a 50A cambiando los puentes de diodos y los triacs, me preguntas cuantos integrados lleva? tiene 5 opto-acopladores para triac MOC 3011, 2 del CD4013, 3 del CD4556 y 1 LM3914, busca apoyo con alguien con mas experiencia, si te animas a realizar este circuito, como te dije yo no lo he realizado pero creo que puede trabajar bien.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 23, 2015)

en ese circuito me parece rara esa "p" en la parte inferior del esquema, pin 5 del lm3914, me pareceria que es una  especie de retroalimentacion de la fase, lleva un potenciometro o algo similar que no especifican.

en mi parecer, parece funcional el resto del circuito.


----------



## AVILA (Nov 24, 2015)

buenos días a todo el foro, estuve buscando el link donde copie este diagrama y se los adjunto
http://electronicsforu.com/electron...le.asp?sno=386&article_type=1&id=680&tt=unhot también adjunto la fuente de 12V donde aparece el punto "p", espero sea de ayuda.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 24, 2015)

Ahora si... Si lo necesitara para algo si me animaría a probarlo XD.


----------



## demodelor (Nov 26, 2015)

saludos después de buscar información sobre los materiales me encuentro con que en el almacén no están todos los materiales para la construcción ni reemplazo


----------



## robotekmania (Dic 15, 2015)

Existen varias alternativas para construir un elevador de voltaje... incluso hay circuitos basados en el 555 y otros en el max4088

Yo construi algunos para hacer funcionar unas valvulas (triodos) para hacer un amplificador


----------



## demodelor (Mar 7, 2017)

AVILA dijo:


> saludos al foro, puedes intentar hacer este circuito aunque desconozco si trabaja adecuadamente.



ahora con un poco mas conocimiento que en esa época... y con el mismo problema por mi casa jejeje intente simular el circuito y multisim 12 no tiene mucha de las partes asi que me toca buscar reemplazos ¡¡


----------



## Kebra (Mar 7, 2017)

Lo mejor que podés hacer, si no querés comprar uno hecho, es aprender a programar PIC y poner un PIC que controle todo, como lo hacen los comerciales. Un pequeña placa con los relés y el pic, y el resto transformador.


----------



## demodelor (Mar 10, 2017)

si e pensado en eso!! sin embargo por acá fabrican unas tarjetas con el integrado lm339 y también  tres rele de 30A y funcionan relativamente bien ... así que saque y simule el circuito miren  lo que obtuve !!


----------

